

Pair Programmer - muriithi
http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/201003/archived_craigslist.htm

======
IgorPartola
I sometimes wonder how I would program if I went blind. I guess this could be
one answer to such a question.

~~~
nex3
Here's another answer: <http://emacspeak.sourceforge.net/>

------
noonespecial
You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.
_-Inigo Montoya_

------
smanek
It might not be a terrible deal ...

There are programmers I would have paid to watch work when I was starting out.
There are still people I'd work for for free, if I got to observe them first-
hand and listen to their thought process.

It all just depends on how good the 'senior programmer' is

~~~
IgorPartola
Yea, but read the rest of the post: "May involve work after normal business
hours and being on-call" + "This is a part-time position for 15 - 20 hours per
week". What kind of a work schedule is this Senior Programmer on?

~~~
cracki
a healthy one.

------
koevet
They are looking for the ultimate speech recognition human-ware.

------
gommm
The ultimate solution for a RSI addled programer...

------
klaut
I think he thinks that it means secretary :)

~~~
rayval
Yes, the ad reads like it's a geek looking for some kind of blend between
software lackey, secretary, and (depending on gender/preference) a possible
date.

------
friendstock
"Our compensation reflects the importance of this position." $20 per hour??

~~~
akeefer
Seems like an accurate statement . . . $20 per hour does, indeed, accurately
reflect the importance of the position.

------
JimBastard
I am the only one that doesn't see anything wrong with this?

Did I miss something?

~~~
ramchip
Compare:

 _The Pair Programmer is critical since the Senior Programmer aims to limit
his use of the keyboard._

 _Alex is a Doctoral Fellow and PhD student in the Operations and Information
Management Department of Wharton Business School, slated to graduate in May
2010. He studies optimal team design in medicine, engineering, and
consulting._

I'm not convinced the optimal team is a typist/secretary and a Senior
Programmer with his capitals letters and Ph.D. and everything dictating the
code ;)

